# comment synchroniser trousseaux, podcasts, "remplacement automatique"



## audemartinoli (2 Février 2019)

Bonjour

mon mac et mon iPhone étaient connectés à un même compte X. j'ai transféré toutes mes données du compte X vers un compte Y et ai connecté mes 2 appareils à mon compte Y. 

cependant, j'ai gardé sur mon mac et mon iPhone mes trousseaux, mais comment mettre les mots de passe dans le trousseau du compte Y maintenant ? 

de plus, mes podcasts sont toujours dispos sur mon iPhone, et visiblement en synchro sur mon mac (mais ce n'est pas le plus important), pourtant je n'ai pas dû me reconnecter. cela veut il dire que iTunes (je suppose que ça a un lien même si c'est 2 apps distinctes sur iPhone) est connecté à mon compte X ? notamment sur mon iPhone, puisque sur mon mac je l'ai connecté sur mon compte Y

enfin, tous les mots ajoutés dans "remplacement automatique" (clavier) se sont supprimés de mes appareils (je ne savais pas) et je me demande si ça a un rapport avec le trousseau
si non, comment faire pour synchroniser le "remplacement automatique" de mes deux appareils ? 
car j'ai ré-ajouté mes mots sur mon mac mais ils n'apparaissent pas sur mon iPhone 

de plus, le seul moyen de supprimer définitivement mon compte X est de contacter l'assistance Apple ? il y a quelques années ça avait été le cas il me semble, mais on ne sait jamais, s'il y a eu du changement...

merci par avance


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Février 2019)

Bonjour,
Ce qui me vient à l’esprit : pourquoi avoir changé de compte??


----------



## audemartinoli (2 Février 2019)

Car l’adresse mail associée à mon compte Apple ne me convenait pas
Elle ne m’a jamais convenue 
Donc je préfère la remplacer par mon adresse iCloud créée il y a quelques mois


----------

